# Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see



## klax (14. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin der Klax hier 

ich habe für Juni ein Ferienhaus in Schweden am Nömmen See gebucht und suche eine Gewässerkarte und weiter Info`s zu diesem See
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

danke im voraus 

MFG KLAX


----------



## Shadrap (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Moin Klax,

schau mal hier:

http://vinna.vetlanda.se/kartor/djupkarta/djupjava.asp

da gibt es Tiefenkarten von vielen Seen, auch vom Nömmen.

Der Juni sollte ein guter Monat sein. Im Nömmen gibt es viele Zander, die bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen richtig aktiv werden.


----------



## klax (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Moin Klax,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Link hast du auch noch tips zu Fangmethoden 
und Köder wollen hauptsächlich vom Boot aus Angeln


----------



## Shadrap (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Besonders effektiv ist wie in den meisten größeren Seen das Schleppen. Ich war vor einigen Jahren Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mal am Nömmen und habe sehr gut mit grün-gelben oder rot-gelben tieflaufenden Wobblern gefangen. Spinfischen an den Kanten vor den Inseln mit Twistern oder Blech lohnt sich auch. Da stehen oft Barsche und mir sind sogar ein paar gute Rotaugen auf den Spinner gegangen.


----------



## klax (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Ich war im September`05 schonmal dort ! Jetzt habe ich das Nachbarhaus vom letzten mal Gebuch weil die Gegend einfach traumhaft ist nur beim Angeln hat es das letzte mal nicht so geklappt wie wir es wollten


mfg klax


----------



## blinkerputzer (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Hallo Klax.

Meine Empfehlung für den Nömmen: besorge dir ein Echolot und du kannst dort traumhaftes Angeln erleben.
Schleppen auf Hecht und Zander und wenn du dich mit dem Fischen von Gummifischen auf Zander auskennst, Anker werfen und genießen.
Ich habe es selbst erlebt, morgens gegen 7.00 Uhr, dass mein Echolot schwarz war von Kleinfischen, die die Zander gejagt haben. Und zwar so eifrig, dass einige die Wasseroberfläche durchbrachen!!
Anglerlatein? Mitnichten! Erfolgreiche und entspannte Urlaubstage am Nömmen.
Noch ein Tipp: auch tagsüber auf Elche achten! Ich habe insgesamt drei Begegnungen gehabt, die aber alle glücklicherweise glimpflich ausgegangen sind.

Viel Spaß in Schweden

Gruß b


----------



## klax (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin blinkerputzer

danke für deine tips
ich werde wohl mein eigenes boot mitnehmen und das ist mit echolot ausgerüstet ich habe leider noch keine erfahrung mit dem schleppen da es in deutschland ja nicht erlaubt ist vieleicht hast du ja noch einpaar tips z.b. köder , geschwindigkeit , tiefe u.s.w 

mfg klax


----------



## klax (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moinsen 

vieleicht kennt sich ja jemand von euch in der gegend um den nömmen see aus und kann mir etwas empfehlen was man unbedingt sehen muss wenn man in der gegend ist 
im urlaub 2005 habe ich nur einmal nässjö besucht und das war zum einkaufen 
also immer her mit euren Tipps


----------



## blinkerputzer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Hallo klax.

Als ich das letzte Mal am Nömmen war habe ich mit schlanken Wobblern in ca. 6m auf Zander geschleppt. Lt. Echolot war das genau die Tiefe in der ich immer wieder kleine Nester der Zander gefunden habe.
An Untiefen habe ich zur Abwechslung auch geankert und mit Wobbler in ca. 4m und mit Gummifisch am Grund geangelt und sowohl Hecht als auch Zander gefangen.
Das Echolot hat wirklich recht viel Fisch angezeigt, in unterschiedlichen Größen. Ich konnte auch einen Angler beobachten, der an einem vielversprechenden Platz mit Pose und toten Köderfisch geangelt hat.

In der Nähe von Vetlanda kannst du in Ädelfors Gold schürfen. Eine sehenswerte Kleinstadt ist Eksjö. Ca. 15km von Eksjö entfernt liegt Skurugata und Skuruhatt. Ein Plateau und eine Schlucht die einen Ausflug lohnen.
Nässjö lädt zum einkaufen und einen kleinen Bummel ein.
Wo eigentlich hast du dein Haus gemietet? Der See ist immerhin ca. 10 km lang.

gruß "b"


----------



## klax (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin blinkerputzer,

das ferienhaus ist ein ehemaliges Bahnwärterhäuschen und liegt ca. 2km von stensjön entfernt an der bahnlinie zwischen nässjö und vetlanda. wie schnell fährst du denn beim schleppen?


----------



## blinkerputzer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Moin klax.

Ich schleppe so langsam wie möglich, wobei ich immer wieder auch unregelmäßig für einen kurzen Moment etwas zügiger fahre. Wie halt beim Spinnfischen auch.
Ich war seinerzeit in einem Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Stensjön. In Ryd.
Im Bereich der nördlichen 2km habe ich allerdings nicht gut gefangen. 
Erst dort wo der See breiter wird und du die erste geschützte Vogelinsel vor dir hast, begann seinerzeit das gute Angeln. Da ich dort recht gut gefangen habe, hatte ich den See auch nicht viel weiter südlich erkundet, konnte aber beobachten, dass gerade Einheimische mit ihren schnellen Booten weiter südlich zum Angeln gefahren sind.

Eigentlich müsste ich auch mal wieder dort hin, denn der Nömmen war für mich der bisher beste See an dem ich in Schweden geangelt habe.

Gruß "b"


----------



## klax (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moinsen blinkerputzer,

da wir als wir das letzte mal am nömmen waren nur das ruderboot vom vermiter hatten haben wir nur sehr wenig vom nömmen gesehen und auch nicht viel gefangen 
was sich diesesmal hoffentlich ändern wird
habe gestern gerade die fähre gebucht und gedacht das ich vom glauben abfalle die 
wollen 505 euro für die überfahrt hin und zurück von rostock nach trelleborg/trelleborg rostock pkw+boot 
2005 habe ich ohne boot 200euro bezahlt

nochmals danke für deine tipps


----------



## blinkerputzer (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Hi klax.

Mein Top-Köder war übrigens Rapala Husky Jerk Deep.

Der einzige Angelladen den ich in der Nähe kenne ist in Eksjö. FiskeStig! Dort erhältst du eigentlich alles. Die Leute sind sehr nett und freundlich, wie überall eigentlich in Schweden. Kurz vor Eksjö liegt der Aborreviken, ein Forellensee falls es dich interessiert.

Und nochmals, achte dort oben auf die Elche! Ich habe sie morgens um 8 auf der Strasse gehabt und auch nachmittags um halb 4 auf dem Weg nach Nässjö.

Viel Erfolg

hälsning "b"


----------



## klax (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin moin, 

wie sieht es im nömmen eigentlich mit aal aus ?
lohnt es sich auf aal zu gehen ?


----------



## blinkerputzer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Moin.

Auf Aal habe ich es nicht probiert, aber ist das Aalangeln in Schweden seit einiger Zeit nicht sowieso verboten, zumindest eingeschränkt?

Gruß "b"


----------



## spüli (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

wieso fahrst du nicht von sassnitz rüber 
nach trelleborg
halbe fahrzeit mit der fähre und halber preis
wir schippern am 1.8 von da weg


----------



## klax (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@ blinkerputzer,

du hast recht ! hab mich gerade im forum schlau gemacht und es ist seit 2007 verboten 
wie soll ich mir denn jetzt die nächte um die ohren schlagen


----------



## klax (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@ spüli,
hab mein boot in rostock stehen und wenn ich noch bis sassnitz fahre bin ich auch nochmal gut 2 stunden unterwegs wenn nicht noch länger 
wo fährst denn hin in schweden?


----------



## spüli (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

wir fahren am hängasjön das sind 210km von trelleborg
der ist ca 20km östlich vom möckeln
ist 4.5km lang und 2km breit
da es unser erster schweden trip ist haben wir uns für einen
etwas kleineren see entschieden
haben 2 motorboote fix gebucht und kostet  1050€
ein paar fotos:
http://www.erlebniscamp.at/html/schweden-abenteuerurlaub-78.htm


----------



## klax (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@SPÜLI

mit wie vielen leuten fahrt ihr denn das ihr zwei boote braucht ?

wir haben für haus+fähre 1040euro bezahlt und die fähre kostet schon 505 euro
bis zu unserem haus sind es320km es liegt in der nähe von nässjö 
das ist es aber wert waren 2005 schon auf dem gleichen grundstück


----------



## spüli (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

hy klax 
wir fahren zu viert
haben je ein Linder 410 und 440 mit 4ps motoren
boote kosten 400 und haus 650
fähre 268


----------



## klax (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@ spüli 

ist aber auch nicht gerade billig oder ?
ist das noch in der saison?
würde ich mein boot nicht mitnehmen würde ich für die fähre auch nur 250euro zahlen
hab aber keinen bock eine woche zu rudern


----------



## spüli (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

hy
da wir das erste mal nach schweden fahren wollten wir dass mit
den booten gleich von hier regeln
wir haben ne menge absagen bekommen zwecks motor oder 
2ten boot
von den preisen für die häuser bist du noch voll in der hauptsaison
mit boot haus und fähre sind momentan bei 330@ pro person
kommmt noch sprit und verpflegung dazu
schätze mal mit 550-600€ müssten wir dabei sein


----------



## klax (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moinsen

ihr habt es auf jeden fall richtig gemacht wir sind das erste mal 1 woche mit dem ruderboot übern see nach drei tagen hatten wir schon keine lust zu rudern deswegen nehme ich diesesmal auch mein eigenes boot mit das hat echolot und läuft 1a 
noch 5 monate dann gehts los


----------



## klax (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@ blinkerputzer,

meinst du den Rapala Husky Jerk Deep den mit der verstellbaren schaufel ?


----------



## blinkerputzer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Hi.

Meine Rapala Husky Jerk haben keine verstellbare Schaufel, sondern, wie üblich, eine lange Kunststoffschaufel. Max. Lauftiefe um 6m.
Es ist schon einige Jährchen her das ich am Nömmen war und in der Zwischenzeit habe ich so einiges über das Gummifischangeln auf Zander gelernt, sodass ich jetzt öfter vom treibenden oder verankerten Boot mit GuFi auf Zander angeln würde.
Ein gute Stelle wird mit einer Boje markiert die du sicherlich auch hast und dann wird nach Lust und Laune geschleppt oder mit GuFi geangelt.
Meine Erfahrung war, dass die Zander in einer bestimmten Tiefe, seinerzeit 6m, und immer in kleinen Trupps am Grund gestanden haben.
Ein Tipp noch. Der See beherbergt einige Untiefen, die einerseits gut und gefahrlos beangelt werden können. Andererseits reichen sie bis unter die Wasseroberfläche. 
Also ein wenig aufpassen!

Gruß "b"


----------



## klax (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@ blinkerputzer

ich habe mich jetzt gut mit blinkern,wobblern,twistern und gummifischen eingedeckt 
eine boje müsste ich mir noch besorgen kommt die an einen leichten anker oder wie wird die am grund fixiert?


----------



## blinkerputzer (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Hi.

Wenn ich beim Schleppen eine interessante Stelle erwische, werfe ich eine kleine Boje über Bord, um diese Stelle zu kennzeichnen und sie dann mehrmals "abzuschleppen" oder um dort zu ankern um sie mit Gummifisch z.B. abzufischen.

Diese Bojen sind im Fachhandel erhältlich oder das Ergebnis deiner Phantasie einer Bastelstunde, wie man sie des öfteren wohl bei schlechtem Wetter abhält.
Ich habe mir meine Boje selbst gebastelt, 20m alte Dacron und ein 30g/50g Blei angeknotet. Macht einfach mehr Spaß wenn man seinen eigenen Kram benutzen kann.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln.

Gruß "b"


----------



## klax (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

:vik::vik::vik:

moinsen ,

so in einem monat geht es endlich los kann es kaum erwarten #:#:#:


----------



## klax (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin moin,

hab mal noch eine frage zum spinnfischen !

mit welchen ködern und köderfaben habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht
ich bin für jeder antwort dankbar


----------



## devin111 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Servus klax, 
war letztes ebenfalls bei Nässjö in nem ehemaligen Bahnhäuschen mit ca. 100 qm. Weißt du wie eure Vermieterin heißt?


----------



## klax (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin devin111,

ja das ist die anette S.

und wie war`s?

hoffe es sieht noch genauso aus wie 2005


----------



## devin111 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Genau, Anette hieß sie. Von der Landschaft und vom Haus her top!! Wir waren zu 4. und haben jeden Tag so an die ca. 10 Hechte gefangen, alle zwischen 40 und 90 cm. Dazu kamen etliche kleine und ein paar größere Barsche und leider nur 2 Zander um die 60 cm, davon einen auf Maden |bigeyes beim Ansitz. Wir hatten leider keinen Motor zum schleppen. Am meisten haben wir mit Illex Wobblern (Squirrel und Chubby) gefangen. 
2x waren wir auf einem Pay and Play Golfplatz in der Nähe.

Alles in allem ein top Urlaub!!


----------



## klax (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moinsen,

da habt ihr ja gut gefangen zu welcher zeit wart ihr denn da ?


----------



## devin111 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Im September wars.


----------



## klax (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob wir in zwei wochen auch so viel fangen


----------



## klax (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin moin,

so das war der Urlaub in schweden die eine woche ist echt schnell vorübergegangen kaum da ist die woche auch schon wieder rum schade eigentlich


----------



## Shadrap (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Dann erzähl doch mal was. Wie ist es denn gelaufen? Vielleicht hast Du ja auch ein paar Fotos für uns.


----------



## klax (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

moin moin,

ja unsere magere Ausbeute 3 Hechte alle um die 55cm jede Menge Barsche und 1 Brasse von 58cm und 2,2 kg 

das echolot hat zwar jede menge fisch angezeigt vorallem an den tiefen stelle aber es hat nicht sollen sein 

naja es ist halt nicht jeder angeltag auch fangtag

Foto`s siehe Alben


----------



## angler131150 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Hallo Shadrap,

Vilen Dank für deine reichliche Info in Forum über Nömmen See und Umgebung.
Ich möchte auch nechstes Jahr schwedische Zander/Hechte/Barsche zu besuchen und Nömmen See dafür ausgewählt habe. Das ist meine erste Angelnreise nach Schweden. Ich habe versucht dein Link zu Seenkarten zu öffnen, aber wurde auf Schwedich für "User" und "Password" angefordert welche ich bei der Seite natürlich nicht habe.
Was könntest Du mir noch empfelen um Seekarte zu kriegen?

Gleichzeitig reine technische fragen: 1. Hast Du auch Rapala Wobler (z. B. "Shadrap"  )  und Aglia Spinner auf der Nömmen See probiert? 

Danke im Voraus.

___________
31150


----------



## Shadrap (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Versuch es mal mit diesen Links:

http://www.vetlanda.se/4.34827418126b986456b8000723.html

http://www.nassjo.se/Kommuninvaanare/Miljoe-natur/Natur/Sjoear-och-vattendrag/Djupkartor

die funktionieren auch ohne Passwort.

Shadraps habe ich natürlich auch eingesetzt, am besten liefen aber schlankere Modelle wie der Deep Husky Jerk oder Frenzy-Wobbler mit ähnlicher Form. Auch auf den Jubiläumswobbler von Fisch & Fang (Mann´s) habe ich damals gut gefangen. Mit welchen Spinnern ich gefischt habe, weiß ich so genau nicht mehr, aber mit Mepps liegst Du sicher nicht falsch.


----------



## klax (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Moin 31150,

ich habe noch eine gewässerkarte als datei auf dem rechner die kann ich dir schicken wenn du willst

wo liegt denn euer ferienhaus am Nömmen ?


----------



## klax (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

Moin Moin ,

so das Ferienhaus am Nömmen für nächstes Jahr ist schon Gebucht ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch einige tip`s rund ums Hecht und Zanderangeln in Heißen Monaten geben 

danke im voraus


----------



## krabbenfischerin (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*

@ Shadrap:

Super, der 2te Link führt direkt zur Tiefenkarte, für alle die wie ich , des Schwedischen nicht mächtig sind


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche Info`s über den Nömmen see*



krabbenfischerin schrieb:


> @ Shadrap:
> 
> Super, der 2te Link führt direkt zur Tiefenkarte, für alle die wie ich , des Schwedischen nicht mächtig sind


 


Wann zieht es Dich an den Nömmen, Krabbenfischerin?


----------

